# go (to) + verb



## cfu507

elroy said:


> _-So have you decided what you'd like to do tonight?_
> _-Well, I was thinking we could go see a movie and then grab a bite to eat. How does that sound?_



הי, תודה לשניכם. האם לא צריך להיות to לפני המילה see או שמותר להשמיט אותו?
_we could go *to* see a movie... _​


----------



## elroy

Not only is it permitted; it is preferable.  In fact, that sentence would sound wrong with _to_, and I would never say it that way.


----------



## cfu507

elroy said:


> Not only is it permitted; it is preferable. In fact, that sentence would sound wrong with _to_, and I would never say it that way.



הי אלרוי, הפתעת אותי. בעברית הרי אומרים אפשר ללכת *לראות*... בבקשה תאמר לי אם הית משמיט to אחרי go תמיד​

You may go smell the flower if you want -אתה רשאי ללכת להריח את הפרח אם אתה רוצה

I'm going meet my friends - אני הולך לפגוש את החבר'ה


----------



## elroy

cfu507 said:


> You may go smell the flower if you want  (without _to_) -אתה רשאי ללכת להריח את הפרח אם אתה רוצה
> 
> I'm going *to* meet my friends (wrong without _to_) - אני הולך לפגוש את החבר'ה


 So no, I wouldn't omit it always. 

Maybe there's a thread about this in the English forum.


----------



## cfu507

Hi, what would you say:
1. I need to go lunch, my mom is calling me
2. I need to go for lunch, my mom is calling me
3. I need to go to lunch, my mom is calling me


----------



## elroy

Number 3 is correct.

"Go for lunch" is possible in other contexts.  It's very idiomatic.  For example,

_-I feel like lunch.  Are you hungry?_
_-Sure, I could go for lunch right now._

In other contexts, you can use "go" and "for lunch" but you need something in between.  For example,

_I'm going to go to a restaurant downtown for lunch._
_Do you want to go out for lunch, or would you rather eat here?_

Number 1 is not correct.

But "lunch" is a noun in this context, so it should be no surprise that you need a preposition.


----------



## Nunty

Hmmm.
1. There is a verb "to lunch", but as far as I recall it's not used very often. It sounds a bit formal and old fashioned to me. I've always heard it used to describe a meal with someone else. "We're lunching with the Clintons tomorrow."

2. I don't know. 

3. This works for me if you mean "lunch" as a noun. I think I would have been more likely to say "I need to go *eat* lunch..."


----------



## Nunty

elroy said:


> _[...]_
> 
> Number 1 is not correct.
> [...]



Huh. Never? What about my suggestion?


----------



## elroy

Nun-Translator said:


> Huh. Never? What about my suggestion?


 I meant that Sentence 1 is not correct, not that "lunch" can never be a verb.

That's also why I said that "lunch" is a noun _in this context_.  When your mother calls you to the table, you do not say that you need to "go lunch" or "go lunching."


----------



## Nunty

Hunh again. You never ate with *my* mom...

Sorry, I misread your original comment on sentence 1.


----------



## cfu507

Hi צמד חמד,
Would you say: 
1. I need to go make lunch - אני צריך ללכת להכין ארוחת צהריים
2. He went buy ice cream / he went to buy ice cream - הוא הלך לקנות גלידה
Thanks


----------



## elroy

cfu507 said:


> 1. I need to go make lunch  - אני צריך ללכת להכין ארוחת צהריים
> 2. He went buy ice cream  / he went to buy ice cream - הוא הלך לקנות גלידה


 I don't think it's possible to drop _to_ after _went_ (the past tense form).


----------



## cfu507

cfu507 said:


> I need to go to lunch, my mom is calling me


 
When I wrote the above sentence I didn't think about _lunch_ as a noun, but thought about the infinitive _to lunch_, because I knew that lunch was also a verb. Thanks for the extra information.


----------



## elroy

You meant is as a verb, yet you used _for lunch_? 

 ?את רוצה לבלבל אותנו


----------



## cfu507

אני לא רוצה לבלבל אתכם (אלא רק אותך),אבל אני כבר התלבלתי ממה שכתבת.

מה שניסיתי לומר זה שכשהמצאתי את משפט 3 (I need to go to lunch, my mom is calling me) חשבתי על go + to lunch. לעומת זאת כשקראת אתה את המשפט הזה, קראת אותו כ- go to + lunch.
כלומר: אני חשבתי על to lunch כ-infinitive ואילו אתה חשבת על lunch כ-noun.
מכאן שטעיתי והודתי לך על שבלי להתכוון תיקנת אותי. מקווה שעכשיו זה ברור יותר מה שניסיתי לומר.

הוספה:

הנה ההבדל בין מה שאני חשבתי למה שאתה חשבת (בתקווה שהתרגום שלי נכון)
אני: אני צריכה ללכת לאכול ארוחת צהריים
אתה: אני צריך ללכת לארוחת צהריים​


----------



## elroy

Let's replace "lunch" with "eat" in Sentences 1 and 3, as "lunch" is rarely used as a verb.

"I need to go eat" is natural.
"I need to go to eat" is not.

So in this context I would not use "to."

(What I was trying to say was that your usage of "for lunch" in Sentence 2 led me to assume that you meant "lunch" as a noun and not as a verb.)

I hope things are clearer now.


----------

